# 60s/70s muscle car EV?



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.veoh.com/watch/v109486225qs5FaaJ


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

> If I removed several hundred pounds of cast iron engine parts and did other weight saving measures can I get a car that can go at least 25/30 miles on batteries


YES it is easily possible.




> How about a model that can go those 25/30 miles on batteries alone and use an ICE generator from a Volt/Prius/Insight/custom?


Then it would not really be an EV.


Stick to an EV. Use a cool, old muscle type car. A Warp 11HV, Soliton controller and then sizing the battery pack, get the range/performance you want. 

These figures are debatable, but $6000 for the conversion plus $10000-$12000 for the batteries. Add $3000 more for the hybrid idea. (all prices depend on your scrounging/buying skills)

Miz


----------



## Hoosier_Daddy (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mixlplix.

I think this will be an interesting conversion. Most of my driving will keep range requirements low, but having the hybrid option ( a later "add on" possibly) would be nice if I need to do an occasional long distance drive.

I see what car manufacturers are doing and want to take some of their production technology and put it into my conversion. I would just have to find cars in salvage yards to make it work.

I'm still researching and learning, but This is one project I want to complete.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Hoosier

Think about mounting your range extender on a trailer - 

I have seen that done by converting the front end of a diesel golf into a trailer

The trailer actually pushes the car along 

If you think that is too.... 
Then a generator on the trailer gives a lot of flexibility

Then your muscle car can be a pure electric - and with the right parts still a muscle car

Incidentally - what is a Hoosier? - I lived in Indiana for four years and nobody was able to tell me what or why they were Hoosiers


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

"Hoosier" is a frontier era nickname brought over from England. Meaning Country boy, rustic, woodsman like. Deriving from a county in England.

Miz


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

Here are links to what Duncan is talking about.

http://www.mrsharkey.com/pusher.htm
http://www.jstraubel.com/EVpusher/EVpusher2.htm
http://www.evalbum.com/753


----------



## Chad (Aug 1, 2008)

the weight of an "old" car should not be an issue. If you do some searching on vehicle curb weights a lot of new cars of the same size weigh more.

Eg. VW bug and probably more.

In the garage of this site is a duel motor Range Rover - heavy and gets like 60 miles range. the battery cost would be huge though.

just for fun - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBTU2FUygKk


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, my Range Rover does weight a lot. I see wind resistance as bigger issue on range. When i drive close to truck on highway, amps drop about 30%. Sedan with same parts will go much further. I am now converting a ´76 Jaguar XJS with same parts.When that is ready we see how much more miles i get, weight should be about same. Old Jag is in many ways like old American muscle. I believe they are good candidates for conversion.
Harri


----------

